# I guess Contador is not cooked like many thought!!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

He hanged easily yesterday when it counted.
Vockler looks pretty good, but can he do this in the Alps?

My fav and Dark Horse Ivan Basso looked pretty good as did the other top riders. This SHOULD be the bets TDF in years if no major players wreck before Paris.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Judging by how much time he spent near the back of the select group on the final climb, I'd say he was vulnerable. I think if Andy had been more decisive, he, Evans and Basso could have gotten some time on Contador. But it seemed Andy was reluctant to drag the others up as well as drop Frank.

I can understand why he was reluctant to give Evans a free ride, but I still think he needed to put knife into Contador. He's a 3x champ and if he bounces back in a couple of days, the rest will rue passing up the opportunity they had on Stage 14.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the Pyrénées showed more that the Schleck don't have what it takes to win the Tour than show Alberto can't. They either dan't have the smarts or the legs... or both. Contador is still close enough to take the time back on the TT but I also think he could be much sharper in the Alps and get some time back on the soft Schlecks. Evans is well placed though...


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Contador may not be cooked, but he is lacking a strong team.

I agree with serpico7, it seems Schleck doesn't have the killer instinct needed to finish Contador off.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> Judging by how much time he spent near the back of the select group on the final climb, I'd say he was vulnerable. I think if Andy had been more decisive, he, Evans and Basso could have gotten some time on Contador. But it seemed Andy was reluctant to drag the others up as well as drop Frank.
> 
> I can understand why he was reluctant to give Evans a free ride, but I still think he needed to put knife into Contador. He's a 3x champ and if he bounces back in a couple of days, the rest will rue passing up the opportunity they had on Stage 14.


I think you nailed it.

Looked to me like AC can't attack and may end up benefitting from a bunch of guys riding not to lose.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Contador does not look like he's in top form at all... he's made zero attempts to break away... only hanging on the back or responding to the Schleck attacks... I'll be honest, I don't like the guy AT ALL... but despite that he certainly does not look as strong as last year's Tour...

I'd love to see Voeckler hang on til the end, but we shall see... the Alps will be quite interesting, especially nothing has really happened yet to shake things up, other than the suprise performance by Voeckler - which in itself is awesome to see!


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Worse mistake the contenders did (Evans, Schlecks et al) was not to take control from the bottom of Plateau de Beille and attack AC to dislodge him once and for all, instead they played it coyly and defensively. Now AC could have a chance in the Alps and TT, as he admittedly is feeling a bit better day by day. He has said in an interview he will feel more confident and stronger in the Alps as it plays in his favor. But then again, anything can happen, Evans and Andy have a good crack at it in the last week. I've seen Cadel finishing short of winning many times that I'd like to see him win TDF this time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

He was able to hang. But hanging was not the task at hand.

Let's hope for the sake of the race that he can show up with something.

fc


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

francois said:


> He was able to hang. But hanging was not the task at hand.


Correct. He should be trying to take time back a bit at a time. Waiting and hoping to make a decisive move to net a minute plus in the alps is incredibly risky. 

I read stage 14 as Contador unable to do what he does best: attack the main contenders. 

He may be able to put time into the Schlecks in the TT, but Evans is a completely different story.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

serpico7 said:


> Judging by how much time he spent near the back of the select group on the final climb, I'd say he was vulnerable. I think if Andy had been more decisive, he, Evans and Basso could have gotten some time on Contador. But it seemed Andy was reluctant to drag the others up as well as drop Frank.
> 
> I can understand why he was reluctant to give Evans a free ride, but I still think he needed to put knife into Contador. He's a 3x champ and if he bounces back in a couple of days, the rest will rue passing up the opportunity they had on Stage 14.


Andy should have put time on Contador if possible and not worry about Cadel. If nothing else put Voeckler in difficulty. As is he hasn't put any time on anybody. I'm sure Cadel is liking how this has played out so far.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Its either Contador can't attack or see is in not the best shape, but can and will attack in the Alps.

Schleck is either playing possum or is not no strong enough. Basso not sure which way he is playing.

I think Evans is riding good and smart and will try and make a huge move in the Alps.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

This is my opinion. But if I'm Riis. I look at the tour and Contador like this. 

He comes into the Giro razor sharp on top form. Thinking he will win it and then have to sit out the tour. He then gets to ride the tour. They look at the tour profile and see that you cannot win the tour in the pyrennes but you can lose it. He knows the other GC guys will be on top form coming into the race. Alberto has hit a peek for the giro. They go out and recon the alps and pyrennes. Also scout the ITT. 

Alberto I believe is using the first 2 weeks of the tour riding into a Peek. Not losing it and not winning it. He got caught behind that big crash. Take that out? Where is he then on time? Down 30 seconds? I look at what he did yesterday as smart racing. If my theory is correct. He rides into form week 1. Week 2 holds down the others in the Alps just covers attacks. Let them work. Let them burn up and in fight. Week 3 his form comes = Drop the Hammer. 

Now he is in the hole because of the crash (bad luck) and TTT. They had to know the TTT was going to be a problem. Tell them all hie knee hurts. The Alps he starts hitting back.

JMHO


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Contador has done nothing but lose time to the favorites this Tour. It'd be pretty shocking if he suddenly improves in the third week and starts dropping all of the favorites with less racing in their legs, after the effort he put in to win the Giro. Remember, Evans, Basso, the Shlecks, etc. all probably trained to peak in the third week.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Bert's playing it out right. He's not attacking on purpose so far -- Voeckler would attach to his wheel and he knows Voeckler is a threat even greater than Andy. So why help him? Voeckler's recovery will likely degrade in the coming mountains so the attacks will come. I see Bert retaking the time, and Basso moving up very sharply.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Contador needs time*

he hasn't taken any back
being around 2 minutes down going into the final week and NOT being able to grab some time back, but instead looking like you are hanging on doesn't bode well.

Contador can get some time in the ITT but 2 minutes ( ABOUT 4 to FranK) is a tough order
biggest threat I see is Evans. If the Schlecks can't put time into him he'll out TT them


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I think Contador is playing everyone. He stays in striking distance with the climbers, limits his losses, doesn't have to defend the yellow on the flat stages before the Alps, and therefore doesn't burn up his team. He doesn't have that good of a team, if he can keep his time gap leading up the mountains, he can launch his attack and put time on everyone except one of the Schlecks and Cadel. It'll come down to the ITT. 

I think Contador can attack any time he wants to, it just doesn't make sense strategery-wise right now.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> he hasn't taken any back
> being around 2 minutes down going into the final week and NOT being able to grab some time back, but instead looking like you are hanging on doesn't bode well.
> 
> Contador can get some time in the ITT but 2 minutes ( ABOUT 4 to FranK) is a tough order
> biggest threat I see is Evans. If the Schlecks can't put time into him he'll out TT them


atp - exactly. Contador needs time on Evans. He needs to attack Evans, and perhaps even Schlecks - remember how last year Schleck didn't lose as much time to Contador in ITT as everyone expected, and even threatened taking it away for a while. Taking 2 minutes from Andy may be a bit of a tall order. Taking 2 minutes from Evans is almost impossible.

So unless Evans and Schlecks crack, Contador needs to attack or his chances for a win look grim. Right now he is likely to podium, though.

Edit: btw - it's 4 minutes to Voeckler, only 2:11 to Frank Schleck. Voeckler will not lose 4 minutes to Contador if he is still in yellow. Not even clear he would lose 2+ min to Evans.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

What we saw for stages 12 & 14 was him in survival mode. Contador is way too impulsive to sit back and wait. He tried attacking on the lesser days into Super Besse and it didn't work. If he feels better he may attack but if his form hasn't started to show itself yet I think it's not going to show. Very much agreed that the racing not to lose allowed the final selection to be a bigger group than in past years.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

I think he only needs to make up a minute or so on Andy if he puts out a time trial we're more accustomed to. I would imagine he'd like to be ahead of Cadel going into the time trial though. SHOULD get time on Basso in the time trial, but if he isn't pulling away in the Alps I'd question his time trialing. Stages 18-20 are going to nail biting.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> It may be time for Contador to have a steak.


wow, very original, keep up the good work


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

BAi9302010 said:


> Contador has done nothing but lose time to the favorites this Tour. It'd be pretty shocking if he suddenly improves in the third week and starts dropping all of the favorites with less racing in their legs, after the effort he put in to win the Giro. Remember, Evans, Basso, the Shlecks, etc. all probably trained to peak in the third week.


Except for the stage where he gained time on Andy Schleck, but mostly he has lost time. Were it not for the crash, Contador would be the favorite.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

godot said:


> wow, very original, keep up the good work


He wanted SteakUmms!

Original enough for ya?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

godot said:


> at least you tried.......


Would a Manwich work better?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> He wanted SteakUmms!
> 
> Original enough for ya?


at least you tried.......


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

My 2 cents*... Basso and Cadel are just waiting in the wings. 

Problem is they're all going to be staring at each other while the yellow jersey has a minute on all of them and has shown us he can hang in the mountains.

Going to be interesting...


*worth a penny during the 50% off sale


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

bigbill said:


> I think Contador can attack any time he wants to, it just doesn't make sense strategery-wise right now.


I find that pretty doubtful, at the end of stage 12 AC lost 13 seconds to Andy, Basso, and Cadel. On stage 14 he also couldn't respond to Andy's final attack and lost 2 more seconds. Remember that last year AC simply could not get Andy off his wheel on the climbs (except for chaingate), so if he's intentionally handing out time and digging himself deeper into a hole with the expectation of dropping Andy and gaining *minutes* in the final week, he might just be suffering from a concussion from one of those crashes he's had.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Have any of you guys actually been following the race? Contador banged up his knee, twice, once on each side. He has been favoring one leg while pedalling. It has gotten steadily better, and he now looks to being pedalling fairly normally. 

He did exactly what he set out to do in the Pyranees. He limited his losses. Contador and Riis' plan is to survive the Pyranees, recover, and gamble everything on one big attack in the Alps that will put Contador within striking distance in the ITT. With Contador's knee problems that is the only strategy that was available. His chances are not very good, but they are better than if he would have hampered his knee recovery by trying to attack in the Pyranees.

The Schlecks may have messed up. They could have buried Contador, but instead they were too worried about dropping each other. That the other contenders could not drop a lame Contador says a lot. If he recovers, he will tear the legs off them.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly, and I might have to eat my words later, but I think Contador is out of the running. There is no way he will make up that time gap in the mountains or the time trial. 4 minutes is a long time. While the Schlecks couldn't make a break in the Pyrenees, nor could he do the same. He's off due to his injuries or conditioning or just plain tired. I just don't see him riding off and gaining that much time on anyone, except Voeckler maybe. I like Cadel, but I don't think he could hang with a really serious attack by the Schleck brothers over multiple days.
I'm guessing the final three will be Andy, Cadel, and Frank.

I'm hoping Voeckler can hang on through the Alps and take it, although I'd like to see Cadel win a bit more.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

I think so far the GCers are all finding an excuse to let someone else do the attacking, they all played the waiting game (except Frank) in the Pyrenees. Of course, this doesn't apply to Cadel and Voeckler who I'm guessing would be happy to take the current status quo into the ITT. 

As this showdown to see who blinks continues into the Alps, I'll take a shot and say Frank goes first with the serious all out attack and tries to repeat what he did in the Pyrenees. If Basso's legs feel good, he'll try to ride the others (at least Cadel and Voeckler) off his wheel. My dark horse bet, though, will be on Sanchez. If he puts in a serious early attack, I think the others will look at each other and let him go up the road!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Frank and Cadel are both overdue for their annual disaster.
Contador gave everything in the Giro and is exhausted. I'd like to see him recover just to liven things up but it's not likely.
Andy can't do anything by himself.
Basso may yet come into form but he's not the 2005 Basso.
Tommy is the only hope for excitement. I don't care if he blows up and loses by twenty minutes, he is the only rider worthy of winning this Tour. He is already the reall winner.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Contador is done... End of story. Without drugs he's just average.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes...average.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

And the reason he doesn't have a ton of fans is.....

<img src="https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hd824hqyfQc/TYojpQa6G2I/AAAAAAAAARU/dRfZCrRWHNs/s320/alberto%2Bcontador%2Bdispara%2Bun%2Btiro%2Bpistolero.jpg">

<img src="https://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com/2010/04/30/2/contador_bettiniphoto_0047749_1_full_600_600.jpg">

<img src="https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSynPMzTMrkPNB-MQNHFUsanww6NMxc7U09EcU_vFb17iWjpB4s&t=1">

<img src="https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Eqpk_HGC7nI/SnSB2bklMfI/AAAAAAAACYU/TluE9u_c5TY/s400/oly_g_contador5_sw_600.jpg">


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

francois said:


> And the reason he doesn't have a ton of fans is.....
> 
> <img src="https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hd824hqyfQc/TYojpQa6G2I/AAAAAAAAARU/dRfZCrRWHNs/s320/alberto%2Bcontador%2Bdispara%2Bun%2Btiro%2Bpistolero.jpg">
> 
> ...


EL PISTOLERO!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Alberto "shooter" Contador


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

nOOky said:


> Honestly, and I might have to eat my words later, but I think Contador is out of the running. There is no way he will make up that time gap in the mountains or the time trial. 4 minutes is a long time. While the Schlecks couldn't make a break in the Pyrenees, nor could he do the same. He's off due to his injuries or conditioning or just plain tired. I just don't see him riding off and gaining that much time on anyone, except Voeckler maybe. I like Cadel, but I don't think he could hang with a really serious attack by the Schleck brothers over multiple days.
> I'm guessing the final three will be Andy, Cadel, and Frank.
> 
> I'm hoping Voeckler can hang on through the Alps and take it, although I'd like to see Cadel win a bit more.


it's hard to see Contador to go from struggling and barely covering attacks to all of a sudden attacking and gaining time. Body takes a while to recover, and few riders actually get stronger as the tour progresses.

after thinking about it for some time, I think Voeckler will lose yellow and probably even podium after Galibier, L'Alpe d'Huez and ITT. Perhaps we shouldn't be cute and go with conventional wisdom.

It will be Andy Schleck vs. Cadel. I am hoping it's Andy because winning by attacking in the mountains is more fitting than following wheels and getting the win with one day to go, during the ITT. Unless Cadel attacks and drops Andy Schleck, which I doubt.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*cause*



francois said:


> And the reason he doesn't have a ton of fans is.....
> 
> <img src="https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hd824hqyfQc/TYojpQa6G2I/AAAAAAAAARU/dRfZCrRWHNs/s320/alberto%2Bcontador%2Bdispara%2Bun%2Btiro%2Bpistolero.jpg">
> 
> ...


he shoots them?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Well I certianly thought ol Alberto was done but he certianly proved me wrong today.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*News Flash From the TdF!*

AC not done yet... Stay tuned.
3 more days in ths alps...
Me thinks this tour is about to get real interesting...


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

The problem is that none of the GC contenders have the balls needed to cripple their rivals. They all sit around waiting for someone to break but never break themselves. 

The Schlecks can't sit around waiting. Due to their lack of TT skills they have to go for broke which is why their tactics thus far have been curious at best. 

I sure hope Quick Step and Omega Pharma Lotto create a super team for 2012 because I think they'll have the strongest team by far and away and perhaps we'll finally see a Belgian GC winner.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> The problem is that none of the GC contenders have the balls needed to cripple their rivals. They all sit around waiting for someone to break but never break themselves.



I hardly think you can say that after todays stage. Berto attacked 3 times hard on the climb and seperated himself from all but 2 of the GC favorites and Evans attacked on the descent. Sammy even threw in a dig on the climb. Those three seemed pretty evenly matched and were doing their upmost to distance the others (well Sammy was hanging on til they got on the flat). 

You can have all the balls you want but if you don't have the legs to back it up attacking hard will only get you shelled and you lose everything.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

If AC sped up and Andy slowed down it would bring their time closer together.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the sponsors make all the calls


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*I gotta think*

Alberto can do this.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm thinking AC is going to go balls out and turn himself inside out Voeckler style Thursday and Friday trying to win.

Personally, I don't think Evans will be able to respond and hold his wheel on those steeps. Sanchez maybe. The question is if it will be enough.

I'd love to see Evans hold on. And a podium spot for Voeckler. My ideal situation would be AC lighting up the alps, heading into ITT with about 20s on Evans, and Voeckler still up on the Shlecks. Then AC loses a nail-biter to Evans, and Voeckler holds onto third. Far fetched, but possible. Sanchez is looking strong enough to take out Voeckler though.

I'm really looking forward to Thursday/Friday now.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> I hardly think you can say that after todays stage. Berto attacked 3 times hard on the climb and seperated himself from all but 2 of the GC favorites and Evans attacked on the descent.


Yeah, never a question about Alberto's mentality - the guy has the killer instinct. Not a [insert name of female genitals] like the Shlecks. Just a question of whether he had the legs.

Evans is finally showing some aggressiveness in the Tour, which is very welcome after years of wheelsucking.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> I sure hope Quick Step and Omega Pharma Lotto create a super team for 2012 because I think they'll have the strongest team by far and away and perhaps we'll finally see a Belgian GC winner.


Hmm. Looking over their Tour rosters and I can't see it. The top placed guy on either team is 9 minutes down. Unless they pick up a GC contender from another team, how is combining the two going to make them competitive for the yellow jersey?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

aaric said:


> I'm thinking AC is going to go balls out and turn himself inside out Voeckler style Thursday and Friday trying to win.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Evans will be able to respond and hold his wheel on those steeps. Sanchez maybe. The question is if it will be enough.
> 
> ...


If you start with the assumption that they are fairly even ITT'ers, then Contador needs to put almost 2 minutes on Evans on Thursday and friday to have it come down to the ITT. It's hard, based on what each of them have done so far in this tour, to see that happening.

That being said, it only takes one bad day to loss big time in the mountains.

Watch out that Cadel doesn't attack on the downhill again tomorrow to try to get a few seconds.

Should be fun to watch.

len


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah, cadel shreds.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's great to see that Contador has signs of life!

The results today are meager though and he lost time today to his key rival Cadel. He would have lost more time if Sanchez didn't help him.

He gained 18 seconds on Voeckler. So he'll need a whole lot more. Great to see some action.

Tomorrow looks like a non-event because of the downhill finish. There's really only two mountain tops left.

fc


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The start of Contador's attack was pretty sweet, cutting so close into the corner through BMC.

This looks like Cadel's tour more and more. I didn't expect him to hang with AC, let alone finish ahead of him. Yet still, is Leopard holding back? I heard they're sissies in the wet, but it's like they're hardly taking the Tour seriously.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Leopard lost out badly today. Andy in particular.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Schleckettes just lost the Tour


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> The Schleckettes just lost the Tour


Yep. Cadel's race too loose. Let's see what Contador does in the Alps. Andy is DONE.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

AC puts everybody in the hurtlocker...a sign of things to come in the next stages.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QIyd0eiQNU


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Corsaire said:


> AC puts everybody in the hurtlocker...a sign of things to come in the next stages.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QIyd0eiQNU


Contador will enable Cadel to take the TDF from Voeckler.

Cadel will wheelsuck his way to get the time back from Voeckler. Otherwise, he won't do it on his own. That's my theory. It already happened today.

fc


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Len J said:


> If you start with the assumption that they are fairly even ITT'ers, then Contador needs to put almost 2 minutes on Evans on Thursday and friday to have it come down to the ITT. It's hard, based on what each of them have done so far in this tour, to see that happening.
> 
> That being said, it only takes one bad day to loss big time in the mountains.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm thinking Cadel will do better than AC in the ITT personally, by about half a minute.

I think AC smells blood...and have a hard time believing Cadel won't crack, or at least ride to conserve the lead. And I also think that AC's been looking at back to back days in the Alps as his days to attack since before he found out that he was riding the tour this year. Those days are uniquely suited to his talents. IMO he tried to use the first two weeks of the tour to ride back into shape. Crashes, and an unexpectedly strong Evans may have derailed the plan though.

I agree its a tall order, and probably a tad far fetched, but I just see AC burying himself to get back time at any cost...but that the effort leaves him unable to match Evans in the ITT Saturday.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

A highly probable scenario aaric, but we'll see. I'd like to see Voeckler 3rd, or among the top five at least. hehe, I like the french.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

francois said:


> Contador will enable Cadel to take the TDF from Voeckler.
> 
> Cadel will wheelsuck his way to get the time back from Voeckler. Otherwise, he won't do it on his own. That's my theory. It already happened today.
> 
> fc


Did you watch todays stage? Evans matched Alberto's attacks on the climb and then worked with him to gain time, then attacked him on the descent, hardly wheel sucking. 

Now if you expecting Evans to throw out a bunch of attacks like Alberto does, you asking for him to do something he physically can't. Evans definatly more of a steady state rider who can throw in the pucnhy attack from time to time and knows it, where as Alberto is able to attack multiple times on the climb. If Evans wants to beat Alberto he has to be conservative and not get caught out. Which is why you see Cadel back off while in second position behind Albertos teammate who was setting a hard tempo prior to Contis attack, Evans knew he need to be near Alberto to match the acceleration as much as possible.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Corsaire said:


> A highly probable scenario aaric, but we'll see. I'd like to see Voeckler 3rd, or among the top five at least. hehe, I like the french.



I actually don't like Voeckler very much but I would not mind seeing him podium because he earned it and because he attacker and breakaway rider and so its unusual to see someone like him up in the top 3.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Contador will enable Cadel to take the TDF from Voeckler.
> 
> Cadel will wheelsuck his way to get the time back from Voeckler. Otherwise, he won't do it on his own. That's my theory. It already happened today.
> 
> fc


When only Cadel and Sanchez can stay with Contador's attack that is not wheelsucking, otherwise all the other favourites would have been there.

When you gap Contador and Sanchez coming into a flat finish that is not wheelsucking. That is TT ability

Evans does not need to attack Voeckler anymore. He should gain about 3:00 minutes on Voeckler in the time trial. He has performed superbly to put himself in a favoured position so why would you expect him to senselessly waste energy with attacks. This is a man who has placed second twice and I don't expect him to take needless risks.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Evans is racing tactically and intelligently playing on his own style of racing and strengths, that's why I've said before 'he's finally come of age for the tour'. Unless AC goes from better to best and "pulls a rabbit out of a hat" on the TT against Evans, he might as well concede to the next tour champion, Cadel.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Sammy Sanchez is clearly cooperating with his compatriot.

I've found this interview to Ac, in Spanish though, can anybody translate?
http://www.ciclismoafondo.es/caf/co...a89c31430351013143192c050028.html?visita=true

Contador: «Ha sido mejor de lo que me esperaba»

"Es una diferencia grandísima y una buena noticia estar delante"


¿Satisfecho con la renta sacada?
Es una diferencia grandísima, mucho mayor de lo que podía esperar

¿Lo tenías planeado?
En todo momento tenía clarísimo que quería atacar, sabía que alguno iba a cogerme la rueda pero desde el principio salía con la idea de atacar, no hay que desaprovechar ni un día. Las sensaciones no son las mejores pero quería probarlo. Me daba igual quién cogiera mi rueda, sabía que a alguien iba a favorecer que atacara.

A Andy Schleck le has sacado más de un minuto y en la crono puedes con él. Ya se le puede descartar para ganar el Tour
Bueno, bueno, bueno, queda mucho. Ha sido un buen día y ahora hay que recuperar lo mejor que podamos y pensar en mañana. Ahora iré al bus, descansaré, veré las clasificaciones y sacaré conclusiones.

¿Qué nos espera a partir de ahora?
Nunca se sabe, pero es buena buena noticia estar delante. Dependerá mucho de la climatología. Hoy la bajada era muy peligrosa al estar mojada.

¿Con Samuel te has entendido bien?
Ha sido una lástima que no hayamos podido hacer más. Ha sido con el único que he hablado para decirle que iba a probar y me ha dicho que iba justo. Una lástima porque habríamos podido aumentar más la diferencia pero ha sido mejor de lo que esperaba y hay que estar contento.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Contador may be able to put a couple of minutes on the Shlecks in the Alps and Cadel will be trying to limit his loses. Very interesting, especially if Tommy V can stay ahead of the Schlecks, the TT will write many stories.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*What google did for me...*



Corsaire said:


> Sammy Sanchez is clearly cooperating with his compatriot.
> 
> I've found this interview to Ac, in Spanish though, can anybody translate?
> http://www.ciclismoafondo.es/caf/co...a89c31430351013143192c050028.html?visita=true



_*Satisfied with income taken?*
is a very great difference, much greater than I could expect 

*Did you had planned? *
at all times was very clear that he wanted to attack, I knew that one would hold my wheel, but from the beginning came the idea attack, do not miss one day. Feelings are not the best but wanted to try. I did not care who cogiera my wheel, I knew someone would favor to attack. 

*A Andy Schleck will you get more than a minute and can time trial with him. Now you can rule to win the Tour *
Well, well, well, much more. It was a good day and now have to recover as best we can and think about tomorrow. Now go to the bus, rest, see the ratings and draw conclusions. 

*What can we expect from now? *
never know, but it's good to be good news ahead. Much will depend on the weather. Today, the descent was very dangerous to be wet. 

*With Sam you're saying? *
It was a shame we could not do more. It was the only one I've talked to say he was going to try and told me he was right. A pity because we would have to further increase the difference, but has been better than expected and we must be happy._

Reasonable to make out from there. Nothing too significant beyond AC being satisfied with the result.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> I hardly think you can say that after todays stage. Berto attacked 3 times hard on the climb and seperated himself from all but 2 of the GC favorites and Evans attacked on the descent. Sammy even threw in a dig on the climb. Those three seemed pretty evenly matched and were doing their upmost to distance the others (well Sammy was hanging on til they got on the flat).
> 
> You can have all the balls you want but if you don't have the legs to back it up attacking hard will only get you shelled and you lose everything.



Attacking on a relatively flat stage? Sure Contador gained 18 seconds but I'm really talking about the mountains. In most TDF's it's very easy to tell who the winner will be and it's the guy who can jsut hit it and crush the competition. Thus far we've seen next to nothing in terms of attacking the mountains. The best attackers have been Sammy Sanchez and Jelle Vanendert aside from the guys who are 1hr + behind. 

It's been disappointing from the standpoint that these guys aren't out to win but rather position themselves to not lose and wait for someone else to make a mistake or have a bad day.

It's strong contrast the TDF heroes who would attack and put it on the line.

To me that's a strong suggestion that no one thinks they are the "patron"

Yes, I understand that they are not there to entertain us, but so far the guys making the tour have been Hushovd, Vanendert, Cavendish, Gilbert, Roy and Voeckler.

The main GC'ers have been boring at best and have not shown championship caliber abilities.

Sadly it looks like we're headed for a lull in the TDF where we don't see a dominant champion but rather guys who win through attrition. Reminds me of 87 and also 96.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Contador is talking brave, but today was telling. Without Sanchez there to bail him out, a guy from another team cooperating out of national pride, Cadel would have buried him.

With due respect to the keepers of the rules, the real #1 rule of bike racing is: talk is cheap. We are fast approaching the hour when Bert will have to show what he's got. Not to mention Andy "I don't bother with the small mountains" Schleck. The mountains are about to get very big indeed, and they go down as well as up.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> It's been disappointing from the standpoint that these guys aren't out to win but rather position themselves to not lose and wait for someone else to make a mistake or have a bad day.
> 
> It's strong contrast the TDF heroes who would attack and put it on the line.
> 
> ...


Patience grasshopper. The great battle is about to begin. Only one rider does not need to attack - thats Evans. Voeckler will try to survive. Contador, Basso, Sanchez and the Schlecks will make the race. 

If Evans stays with them then he deserves to win. He put himself in his current position by timely attacks and a strong team.

If anything is disappointing it's the loss of Wiggo, Vino, Jurgen VDW and the Shack team


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I supposed Cadel deserves to win, but I just can't warm up to him. I can't get over the fact that he has a giant oil painting of himself hanging over his fireplace. It's just creepy.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Corsaire said:


> Evans is racing tactically and intelligently playing on his own style of racing and strengths, that's why I've said before 'he's finally come of age for the tour'. Unless AC goes from better to best and "pulls a rabbit out of a hat" on the TT against Evans, he might as well concede to the next tour champion, Cadel.


he is doing everything right so far.

If Cadel wins, at 34 years of age he will be the oldest Tour winner since Henri Pelissier, the winner of 1923 Tour de France. Gino Bartali won when he was 34 as well in 1948 but he was a few months younger than Cadel. Lance Armstrong won at age 33 in 2005.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

karatemom said:


> I supposed Cadel deserves to win, but I just can't warm up to him. I can't get over the fact that he has a giant oil painting of himself hanging over his fireplace. It's just creepy.


If some fan of yours painted your bust and gave it to you as a gift, what would you do with it? Put it in the closet? Burn it? Sell it?

He didn't ask for it, he received it.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

karatemom said:


> I supposed Cadel deserves to win, but I just can't warm up to him. I can't get over the fact that he has a giant oil painting of himself hanging over his fireplace. It's just creepy.


LOL. Proof?


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

The last time Contador doubled up on Grand Tours in a year, he nearly lost to Leipheimer in the Vuelta (his 2nd of the year in 2008). The competition at this years Tour is a lot better than the 2008 Vuelta. In the coming stages if he starts dropping all of big gc guys who have fresher legs, it's going to look pretty fishy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Now that's what I call a series of long, sustained attacks. Chapeau, Contador!


----------



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Did anyone see Cadel and Sammy eating gel when trying to keep up with Contador?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

freezing_snowman said:


> Did anyone see Cadel and Sammy eating gel when trying to keep up with Contador?


I saw that. they were over the peak then so i guess both of them trusted their ability to catch up on the descent if Contador did take off


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the best chance AC has of winning is a Evans meltdown on Stage 18, and he knows it. Evans is physically tough and mentally "in the zone". But once Cadel gets rattled, he can choke quite easy. I think Cadel will be provoked a lot today, because he doesn't need to gain time, but can't afford to lose any. His challengers will want him going into Stage 18 as physically and mentally drained as possible, because it's his best chance at melting down. Cadel will need his team protecting him today more than any other stage. 

I wouldn't be suprised if BMC offer up a victim out in front today.

I think the other GC contenders will be needing to consider their tactics for a combined Stage 17-18...not just the stages individually.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in every stage*



cityeast said:


> I think the best chance AC has of winning is a Evans meltdown on Stage 18, and he knows it. Evans is physically tough and mentally "in the zone". But once Cadel gets rattled, he can choke quite easy. I think Cadel will be provoked a lot today, because he doesn't need to gain time, but can't afford to lose any. His challengers will want him going into Stage 18 as physically and mentally drained as possible, because it's his best chance at melting down. Cadel will need his team protecting him today more than any other stage.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if BMC offer up a victim out in front today.
> 
> I think the other GC contenders will be needing to consider their tactics for a combined Stage 17-18...not just the stages individually.


where there has been a move it has been Cadel who has countered it
he has shown he has both the legs and the mindset
He also has time to give on all his rivals
he just has to mark whomever goes up the road


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Evans has shown throughout the past two years that he is a different breed of rider from what he used to be. Strong both physically and mentally and absolutely confident in his ability to win.

He knows he's done the right thing so far.


----------

